# boot failure



## barbsicle (Sep 29, 2007)

i'm also having the same problem. my screen gives me a "no video input" message. i resorted to manually shutting down and restarting to get to the BIOS screen which says:

*Warning: System BOOT Fail* 
Your system last boot fail or POST interrupted 
Please enter setup to load default and reboot again.
F1 to continue
DEL to enter Setup

it takes me many offs and ons to get my computer up, sometimes taking up to about 40mins. i have yet to figure out what is bugging my computer but i don't dare to remove parts because i'm not that good with hardware.

here are my specs.
Windows: Windows XP5.1 (Build 2600) Service Pack 2
Memory (RAM): 1023 MB
CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+
CPU Speed: 960.5 MHz
Sound card: SoundMAX HD Audio
Display Adapters: NVIDIA GeForce 6600 GT | NetMeeting driver | RDPDD Chained DD
Screen Resolution: 1280 X 1024 - 32 bit 
Network Adapters: NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller - Packet Scheduler Miniport
CD / DVD Drives: D: TSSTcorpCD/DVDW SH-S182F | E: WZ9320W CFJ312Y 
COM Ports: COM1
LPT Ports: LPT1
Mouse: 3 Button Wheel Mouse 
Manufacturer: Phoenix Technologies, LTD
Motherboard: ASUSTeK Computer INC. M2N-E

Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks! (=


----------



## barbsicle (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: Boot failure (black screen)*

i guess it refers to the amount currently being used >.> not too sure i just grabbed it off sysinfo.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

your cpu could be overheating and throttling back to protect it from burning out
get a can of air and blow the dust out of the computer
redo the paste on the cpu with some arctic silver
http://www.arcticsilver.com/arctic_silver_instructions.htm
also always include your power supply details in your specs,your specs don't mean much when you leave it out


----------



## barbsicle (Sep 29, 2007)

it might be the case, i'll give it a shot. however i don't see any visible problem and my computer doesn't end up shutting itself down.

thanks alot dai.


----------



## barbsicle (Sep 29, 2007)

@WilburZ:
what happens is, when i hit the power switch i hear the fan. i see my graphics card fan light up and everything seems to be running like normal. but nothing shows up on the screen. and the 10 second manual shutdown; i repeat it about maybe 25 odd times before i see my bios and loading procedure actually appear on my screen.
as for hibernate, i only set it to monitor power off. however when i flick on the power switch, my monitor is on and the "no video input" message is wandering around the screen.
therefore i'm still unsure of what the problem is. any suggestions?


----------



## WilburZ (Sep 30, 2007)

When you have the no video input, that means your graphics card is not sending a signal. It may be that the video card is going bad or the video card driver has been corrupted or not correctly set. Check or reseat the video card in it's slot. If still not working, uninstall the video card, shut down and let the system find the card. This may be why it takes so long. The video card is not responding to the boot signal.


----------



## barbsicle (Sep 29, 2007)

will do. thanks for your help.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

where are your power supply specs


----------



## barbsicle (Sep 29, 2007)

sry about that. here are the power specs.

Arido ATX-450 (Kp) Max Output Power 450W +12V 25A


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i cannot find that power supply listed anywhere do you have a link to it


----------



## barbsicle (Sep 29, 2007)

sry i can't seem to find it either =/


----------



## WindedHero (Sep 14, 2010)

I had the same problem and I found the solution. 
First, my specs:

Windows 7 Ultimate (32-bit)
Athlon 64 X2 6000+ processor
ASUSTeK Computer INC. M2N-E NF570ULTRA AM2 Motherboard (BIOS Revision 1701)
2x 1024mb A-Data Technology EXTREME DDR2 800+ (PC2-6400, 400mhz)
ASUS EAH5770 CUcore

I upgraded my video card today from an ATI x1950 Pro to an ASUS EAH5770 CUcore. Hooked everything back up and got the following message upon POST:

***** Warning: System BOOT Fail *****
Your system last boot fail or POST interrupted. 
Please enter setup to load default and reboot again.

I went through my bios settings, didn't see anything out of place and loaded defaults, got the same message again. I went and scoured a few forums. Most thought it was a problem with the PSU but I knew better. I figured maybe windows 7 was reporting an error to the bios or something. Seemed kind of outlandish. Then I came across a thread on an AMD/ATI forum where a guy answered his own question, so I figure I'll share it with anyone else with the System BOOT Fail message with M2N-E.

*TL;DR​**Solution: Update your bios to revision 1703. There is a bug fix for this revision and ATI cards. *

Updating your bios to the most recent version 5001 will not fix this problem, it looks like they removed the ATI fix in that version for whatever reason. I noticed upon reboot that the system hung with a black screen for even longer before reporting the System BOOT Fail message.

I'm going to go find some other forums that have posted this issue and spread the word. 

I understand this thread is ancient but it was also unresolved.


----------

